# Westfield State University Police Training



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

WESTFIELD STATE UNIVERSITY POLICE PRESENTS Controlled F.O.R.C.E. Level 1 & 2 Arrest Control and Defensive Tactics
*Training Details*

*Date / Time: *January 6 - 9, 2014 / 9:00am - 5:00pm
*Location: *Westfield State University Police, Woodward Center, Westfield, MA 01086
*Course Information*

*Course Description:* This 32-Hour Train-the-Trainer Level course is taught with the Controlled F.O.R.C.E. Training System. Course covers 10 Departmental Instructor Certification categories in _Arrest Control_ and _Defensive Tactics_.
*Approvals: *U.S.N.S.T.A. Approved Program
*Level 1 - Mechanical Advantage Subject Control:*

Mechanical Advantage Control Holds™ (M.A.C.H.)
M.A.C.H. Takedowns & Handcuff Positioning
M.A.C.H. Team Arrest Tactics
M.A.C.H. Baton Subject Control
In-Holster Weapon Retention
*Level 2 - Survival Force Reactionary Defense:*

Hand-to-Hand Protection / Disruption
Baton Protection / Disruption
Knife Awareness and Knife Defense
Ground Defense and Ground Escapes
Out-of-Holster Weapon Retention and Weapon Disarms
* This course is open to Law Enforcement personnel only.
*Call Controlled F.O.R.C.E. at 630-365-1700 for additional information. Or email [email protected]*
Training Location Contact: Tyler Moore / Phone: 413-335-7699 / Email: [email protected]


----------

